# [soft] Ghost-like pour linux ?

## xaviermiller

Hello,

Connaissez-vous un bon utilitaire à la Ghost pour faire des images de partitions/disques (sous-entendu Windows vu que pour linux un bon tar suffit) ? De préférence stable, plus "production ready" que "alpha" ?

Merci d'avance !

----------

## Bapt

Tu as a ta disposition ça : http://www.partimage.org/Main_Page, mais je n'ai pas été convaincu, il y a 2 ou 3 ans le formats d'images pouvait être incompatible entre les versions.

En revanche, je suis très convaincu par : http://www.feyrer.de/g4u/ testé et approuvé par moi même en clonnage Linux, FreeBSD, AIX, HP-UX, Solaris.

Les images étant faites à coup de dd, penser à : 

```
dd if=/dev/zero of=/0bits bs=20971520 

rm /0bits

```

Pour vider les FS.

----------

## prentonmantoonsenva

Plop,

Au boulot, on utilise  LRS. C'est une solution pour un parc conséquent de machines et donc pas pour un usage perso. Ce soft fonctionnant avec webmin est très complet mais n'est pas gratuit.

Si tu veux plus de renseignement, fais moi signe.

++Last edited by prentonmantoonsenva on Wed Jul 04, 2007 3:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kwenspc

 *Bapt wrote:*   

> (...)
> 
> En revanche, je suis très convaincu par : http://www.feyrer.de/g4u/ testé et approuvé par moi même en clonnage Linux, FreeBSD, AIX, HP-UX, Solaris.
> 
> (...)

 

Oh sympa cet outil, je ne le connaissais pas, merci!

----------

## xaviermiller

En effet, partimage ne me convainc pas, car le support NTFS est expérimental. G4U semble prometteur, pas dans l'arbre principal, peut-être dans sunrise ?

EDIT: au temps pour moi, G4U est un livecd BSD   :Embarassed: 

Je l'essaierai ce soir pour faire des back-ups de partitions NTFS  :Smile: 

----------

## razer

 *Bapt wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Les images étant faites à coup de dd, penser à : 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

En clair, çà fait quoi / sert à quoi ton truc ?

C'est pas que le sujet m'importe réellement, mais je suis curieux à propos de ton "vider les FS" : effacer physiquement les secteurs qui ne sont plus alloués à des fichiers présents ?

----------

## nico_calais

Au boulot, on utilise partimage. Mais il est à noter ue pour le moment, on a que deux types de machines, sous windows NT ou windows 2000.

J'ai jamais eu de soucis avec.

----------

## xaviermiller

c'est vrai que ntfsprogs et ntfs3g sont "expérimentaux" mais fonctionnent assez bien  :Wink: 

----------

## Bapt

 *razer wrote:*   

>  *Bapt wrote:*   
> 
> Les images étant faites à coup de dd, penser à : 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Il s'agit de remplir les blocs non utilisés avec des 0, pour que dd ne les considère plus comme alloués et donc ne les copies pas.

----------

## Bapt

 *nico_calais wrote:*   

> Au boulot, on utilise partimage. Mais il est à noter ue pour le moment, on a que deux types de machines, sous windows NT ou windows 2000.
> 
> J'ai jamais eu de soucis avec.

 

Je ne l'avais pas conservé, car le format d'image variait suivant les versions et donc il fallait refaire les images en cas de mise à jour de partimage, pas très glop, je ne sais pas ce qu'il en est aujourd'hui g4u à plusieurs avantages pour moi, réellement multios et multi-fs : j'ai pu faire des images fonctionnelles de tous les OS et FS que je connais, c'est perrein, si g4u ne marche plus, je peux récupérer facilement les images : c'est du dd compressé.

En plus on peut faire les images en boutant g4u depuis un pxe, que demande le peuple.

----------

## ultrabug

Salut,

Perso j'ai toujours utilisé ca : http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Clone_a_Gentoo_Server_or_Workstation

Ca marche nickel, c'est très pratique, et en ajoutant la technique des 0bits on obtient de petites images  :Smile: 

L'intérêt, c'est que ca utilise des commandes standards donc n'importe quel boot sur n'importe quel CD et hop, on peut faire sa sauvegarde ( et on maitrise la commande soit meme )

----------

## xaviermiller

ouais, mais je parle de cloner des partitions NTFS, (puis-je dire "boulet", vu que je mentionne déjà ça dans le topic initial ?  :Laughing: )

----------

## ultrabug

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> ouais, mais je parle de cloner des partitions NTFS, (puis-je dire "boulet", vu que je mentionne déjà ça dans le topic initial ? )

 

Pas compris là. Je clone tout type de partition comme ça moi (parc informatique de la boite sous windows xp, ntfs)... Suffit que tu boot sur un kernel qui sache  le lire, après comme c'est du dd, il s'en fout de savoir écrire en ntfs ou pas  :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

bon retour de flamme "kamya-mya"  :Wink: 

je vais lire l'article  :Smile: 

EDIT: c'est low-level, mais bon à savoir  :Cool: 

----------

## lmarcini

Il y a G4L également (http://sourceforge.net/projects/g4l).

----------

## El_Goretto

Le bas niveau, c'est bien, mais c'est très moyen pour les zone de données sensées être non occupées... Parce qu'à part avoir un OS qui fait du "zeroing" des zones libérées, ça risque de très mal se compresser , ces images bas niveau, non?

C'était là, la force de partimage, mais aussi sa faiblesse: il n'y a que les données utiles de copiées, par une ré-implémentation des accès aux FS. Problème: quand c'est pas ou pas très bien implémenté...  :Smile:  Bref, je pleure toujours le fait de ne plus pouvoir l'utiliser en environnement "LVMisé".

----------

## xaviermiller

bon, G4U semble trop "basique", et en qwerty sur une console BSD, autant un liveCD Gentoo et dd + bzip.

Je vais tenter partimage et on verra ce que ça donne.

----------

## lmarcini

Essaie G4L : c'est un clône de Ghost (interface semi-graphique). Ca fonctionne très bien en plus...

----------

## razer

 *Bapt wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il s'agit de remplir les blocs non utilisés avec des 0, pour que dd ne les considère plus comme alloués et donc ne les copies pas.

 

OK thx

----------

## xaviermiller

bon, finalement j'ai essayé partimage et ça me plaît  :Smile: 

vu que c'est pour un back-up provisoire (quelques semaines), yaka ne pas changer de version pour la restauration  :Wink: 

----------

